# The Fios Combo was too enticing to not consider...



## chefwong (Jan 26, 2008)

Between the rain fade, and increasing prices, I'm currently at $100 with DTV....no movie packages, etc.

With Fios at 15/5 (don't need extra speed), telephony and 2 HDDVR at $101 per month, it's not a hard reason to not look at their offerings. Throw ontop another $10 discount if I do the *1 bill* with the cell phone plan.

I'm planning to put the service on hold and order the Fios. I know promos varies on region. Anyone jump ship due to a promo that was just too good to let up....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What's the price after the promotion period? How long is the promotion period?


----------



## chefwong (Jan 26, 2008)

2 Year Promo Lock....M2M, no contract.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Does the $101 include all the taxes that FIOS collects?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here in NY they're offering the triple play for $69/month (+ taxes), no commitment and 24 month price lock. That includes their Extreme HD package and only one STB. If you want a "multiroom DVR" set-up, it's ~ $20 more for the DVR and ~ $8 more for another STB. So about $110 a month (including tax) for phone, 15/5 internet and a 3-room TV setup, with no upfront equipment costs, *but only 2 recording tuners and still only 20 hours HD storage*, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I know I'm just asking for it by posting here, but what the heck. To counter some of what was written, the deal that the OP would be getting isn't a promo deal. It's whatever the current bundle price is. In 2 years, you can reup for whatever the going rate is at the time. On top of that they'll probably give you a discount on your hardware for 6 months (that part is a promo).

As for taxes, if you sign up for FiOS Digital Voice, vs. their traditional phone service, you'll save on the phone taxes. You will pay whatever franchise fee has been set up in your area - those do vary from location to location.

As for the previous post - they're rolling out the Motorola QIP-7232 DVR, which has a 500 GB harddrive. Not saying you'll necessarily get one, but they do seem to be rolling them out for new installs. On top of that, with their latest s/w release (which is in beta right now - and for which I signed up as a beta tester), you'll be able to add an expansion drive for up to an additional 1TB of space. Also with 1.9, you'll be able to share recordings DVR to DVR, if you get the multiroom setup.

Finally, on the hardware costs, Verizon runs special deals for folks in Northern NJ and NY. Plus they offer up discounts now if you get multiple boxes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jpl said:


> As for taxes, if you sign up for FiOS Digital Voice, vs. their traditional phone service, you'll save on the phone taxes. You will pay whatever franchise fee has been set up in your area - those do vary from location to location.


Ya. For the record, the $69 deal above includes Digital Voice. It's kind of a VOIP "hybrid". I think it's VOIP from your home to the central office, where it gets converted to conventional service.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I know I have Fios Internet and telephone that goes out over the fiber optic line to my house. What happens at the Bell switch is anyone's guess. I have stayed clear of their TV due to a very small hddvr drive and they also do not have many more channels then D*, including no BBCA hd.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ya. For the record, the $69 deal above includes Digital Voice. It's kind of a VOIP "hybrid". I think it's VOIP from your home to the central office, where it gets converted to conventional service.


No, that's not correct. Verizon offers two different voice services with FiOS. Either Freedom Essentials, which is their standard traditional phone service. Or Digital Voice which is VoIP. It's not some hybrid service. You can sign up with either when you bundle - the only real difference in price being the taxes you pay. With Essentials you'll pay all the traditional telecom taxes, but with Digital Voice, you won't.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jpl said:


> No, that's not correct. Verizon offers two different voice services with FiOS. Either Freedom Essentials, which is their standard traditional phone service. Or Digital Voice which is VoIP. It's not some hybrid service. You can sign up with either when you bundle - the only real difference in price being the taxes you pay. With Essentials you'll pay all the traditional telecom taxes, but with Digital Voice, you won't.


This June article says it's all VOIP, but adds:

_"So Verizon hopes to offset the stinging losses of landlines by attracting new and existing FiOS customers with digital voice service *that never interacts with the public Internet - allowing Verizon to manage voice quality.*"_

If the above is true, it seems at some point they'd need to convert calls to POTS for recipients not on the FiOS network. When I spoke to Verizon earlier this year, they also told me something to this effect.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

chefwong said:


> Between the rain fade, and increasing prices, I'm currently at $100 with DTV....no movie packages, etc.
> 
> With Fios at 15/5 (don't need extra speed), telephony and 2 HDDVR at $101 per month, it's not a hard reason to not look at their offerings. Throw ontop another $10 discount if I do the *1 bill* with the cell phone plan.
> 
> I'm planning to put the service on hold and order the Fios. I know promos varies on region. Anyone jump ship due to a promo that was just too good to let up....


2 HDDVR are like $30 /m to rent on FIOS.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve said:


> This June article says it's all VOIP, but adds:
> 
> _"So Verizon hopes to offset the stinging losses of landlines by attracting new and existing FiOS customers with digital voice service *that never interacts with the public Internet - allowing Verizon to manage voice quality.*"_
> 
> If the above is true, it seems at some point they'd need to convert calls to POTS for recipients not on the FiOS network. When I spoke to Verizon earlier this year, they also told me something to this effect.


All that's saying is that you're not going through some third-party ISP to get your calls. It just says that you're getting your voice over the internet service that Verizon is managing in your house.

In terms of managing that traffic, I have to think it's similar to how they handle VOD feeds. VOD, for FiOS, comes in via IP as well. But when you watch VOD, they try to mitigate the effects on your internet service. They do that by upping your bandwidth. The ONT (box on your house that converts the light to an electrical signal) can automatically adjust your internet speed. So, when I put on a VOD title, my internet speed is automatically adjusted (up to the max that the ONT can handle - which is generally something like 50 or 75 Mbps - depending on the network I'm on, and the generation of the ONT), to compensate. Also, they give priority to the video feeds. Let's say someone decides to download a mother of an application while I'm watching VOD... my VOD will be given priority over their download, thereby ensuring, to the greatest level possible, my PQ. The way I read this statement about Digital Voice is that they're doing the same thing with DV that they're doing with their VOD... they probably give the DV feed priority over standard data feeds.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Request the QIP-7200 series DVR. It has a 500GB hard drive. You can get multiroom too if you want. Also the 7200 series will get the HD UI to be released in a few months, as well as eSATA hard drive expansion.

With their new IMG 1.9 software and better hardware on the horizon, plus a few more national HD channels and competitive pricing, I don't blame you. I'd switch too.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Old dvr sux....the new costs more.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Old dvr sux....the new costs more.


No... it doesn't. It costs the same as the older DVRs. For the record. If the OP wants the 500 GB harddrive, ask specifically for the QIP-7232. The 7216 (which is another offered) only has a 160GB harddrive. Also, the older boxes (e.g. the 6416 DVR) doesn't have the graphics capability to handle a 16:9 guide that's coming with 1.9. Only the 7xxx series of boxes do. Also, only the 7xxx series of boxes have an eSATA slot for expansion (also coming with 1.9). It's those last two that's causing me to look for a new DVR now (I have the 6416).


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

jpl said:


> No... it doesn't. It costs the same as the older DVRs. For the record. If the OP wants the 500 GB harddrive, ask specifically for the QIP-7232. The 7216 (which is another offered) only has a 160GB harddrive. Also, the older boxes (e.g. the 6416 DVR) doesn't have the graphics capability to handle a 16:9 guide that's coming with 1.9. Only the 7xxx series of boxes do. Also, only the 7xxx series of boxes have an eSATA slot for expansion (also coming with 1.9). It's those last two that's causing me to look for a new DVR now (I have the 6416).


I have 4 of the 7216 receivers and a 6416 as the main receiver in my living room, how can I upgrade to the 7232 receivers?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jpl said:


> No... it doesn't. It costs the same as the older DVRs. For the record. If the OP wants the 500 GB harddrive, ask specifically for the QIP-7232. The 7216 (which is another offered) only has a 160GB harddrive. Also, the older boxes (e.g. the 6416 DVR) doesn't have the graphics capability to handle a 16:9 guide that's coming with 1.9. Only the 7xxx series of boxes do. Also, only the 7xxx series of boxes have an eSATA slot for expansion (also coming with 1.9). It's those last two that's causing me to look for a new DVR now (I have the 6416).


What's Verizon's policy on swapping the old boxes for the new ones? My mom, 2 sisters and son are all FiOS TV users and I'd like to help them out.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll answer the last 2 posts at once. Upgrading to new boxes doesn't do anything to your contract, unlike DirecTV. In terms of how you upgrade... that's a bit of a trick. I've called a few times about requesting a 7232, and I was told that, for right now, there's no way to have them specify a particular model number if you order a new box. You can go on line and order up one on your own, but again, you can't tell it 'I want this particular box.' I think that's changing, though. Part of the issue is that the 6xxx boxes have issues with the upcoming 1.9 s/w (which I can attest to, since I'm one of the beta testers). Not only can't you do the HD guide with 1.9 on the 6xxx boxes, but there's no eSATA slot, which means that you can't access the expansion capability with 1.9 on those boxes. And as I can also attest, 1.9 runs pretty sluggishly on the 6xxx series of boxes. I also have a 7100 HD STB, and it does get the new HD guide, and runs really fast with 1.9.

They've also started up a 'notify me about getting expandable storage' feature. I signed up for that, and haven't heard anything yet. I'm GUESSING that'll mean that, as soon as 1.9 is set to roll out for real, you'll be able to specify one of the newer boxes.

But until then... how do you go about getting a newer box? Well, per one poster on dslreports, if there's a Verizon store near you (one where you can swap boxes), you can take your DVR to the store and swap it out - although there's no guarantee that that store will have the newer boxes, but most will.

Or you can just take your chances - order up a new DVR on line, and hope that what they send you will be the 7xxx series. Or, if you feel like paying for it, order up a truck roll - they'll send out a tech to do the swap for you. Again, though, there's no guarantee that you'll get one of the newer boxes that way.

As for me, I'm planning on taking a trek down to Delaware tomorrow morning. There's a new Verizon store there, and they (from what I've heard) have a bunch of the 7216s.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

One issue with all this - I know quite a few people who are grandfathered into the old rate for their DVR ($13/month). Upgrading to a new box MAY drive you to pay the current rate of $16/month. Just fyi.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

JoeTheDragon said:


> 2 HDDVR are like $30 /m to rent on FIOS.


But the bundle discounts more than make up for that. Even if I rented 3 HD DVRs rather than using TiVos and Media Center, my bill would still be less for phone, internet, and HD TV than what I was paying DirecTV for SDTV and Verizon phone and Internet.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just for the record - I called Verizon (I know... I know... this isn't a Verizon forum, but since there are some on here who asked, I figured I'd respond). They just recommended that I take my DVR to one of the stores to do a swap. Delaware... here I come. I'm just going to call the store to make sure they have some of the newer DVRs before I start unplugging everything.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jpl said:


> Just for the record - I called Verizon (I know... I know... this isn't a Verizon forum, but since there are some on here who asked, I figured I'd respond). They just recommended that I take my DVR to one of the stores to do a swap. Delaware... here I come. *I'm just going to call the store to make sure they have some of the newer DVRs* before I start unplugging everything.


And do they transfer the HD contents?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

jpl said:


> Just for the record - I called Verizon (I know... I know... this isn't a Verizon forum, but since there are some on here who asked, I figured I'd respond). They just recommended that I take my DVR to one of the stores to do a swap. Delaware... here I come. I'm just going to call the store to make sure they have some of the newer DVRs before I start unplugging everything.


are there any extra charges?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

To answer the last couple questions - no, they don't transfer the contents. And no, they don't charge any extra. Unlike the DBS companies, Verizon operates more like a cable company. Getting new/upgraded hardware does nothing to your contract. Also, for the time being, as I said, the charge for the new boxes is the same as the old. BTW, after making several phone calls yesterday, I think I hit on the best way to handle an upgrade. Call the Verizon store directly (you can find the one closest to you off their website). I did that, and they were able to tell me which boxes they had in stock, and they put in the order for me too. I just need to head down there this morning and swap out my DVR, which I'm going to do as soon as they open today. Also, doing an upgrade costs nothing. I've upgraded on line before - when I went from an SD box to an HD box. Just went on line, placed my order and the next day the new box showed up. I activated it, and shipped the old one back - no cost and no issues. The only thing you can't do with their online system, as I've said, is specify a particular model, which is the whole reason for the call and trip to their store.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like heaven. I'm tempted. Comcast Sportsnet Philly, no ridiculous contract, no obnoxious DBS zealots, more hd, lower price.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

fireponcoal said:


> Sounds like heaven. I'm tempted. Comcast Sportsnet Philly, no ridiculous contract, no obnoxious DBS zealots, more hd, lower price.


Instant play video on demand (no download B.S.), and soon a 16:9 HD interface.

Yes, no brainier. Now only if they would wire my area up for Fios! I'm a 20 minute drive from the edge of their system which extends from Montgomery county to Union township, Berks County. Other than that, I don't think they have any presence in my county (Berks, PA).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

How do you find a "Verizon store"?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fireponcoal said:


> Sounds like heaven. I'm tempted. Comcast Sportsnet Philly, no ridiculous contract, *no obnoxious DBS zealots*, more hd, lower price.


I guess you've never been on a Fios forum. :lol:


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

jpl said:


> To answer the last couple questions - no, they don't transfer the contents. And no, they don't charge any extra. Unlike the DBS companies, Verizon operates more like a cable company. Getting new/upgraded hardware does nothing to your contract. Also, for the time being, as I said, the charge for the new boxes is the same as the old. BTW, after making several phone calls yesterday, I think I hit on the best way to handle an upgrade. Call the Verizon store directly (you can find the one closest to you off their website). I did that, and they were able to tell me which boxes they had in stock, and they put in the order for me too. I just need to head down there this morning and swap out my DVR, which I'm going to do as soon as they open today. Also, doing an upgrade costs nothing. I've upgraded on line before - when I went from an SD box to an HD box. Just went on line, placed my order and the next day the new box showed up. I activated it, and shipped the old one back - no cost and no issues. The only thing you can't do with their online system, as I've said, is specify a particular model, which is the whole reason for the call and trip to their store.


wow thanks for that information, I have a 6416 receiver as my main unit in my living room, 2 of the 7216 and 2 of the 7100 receivers in 4 separate rooms, what can I upgrade those receivers to?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> How do you find a "Verizon store"?


Here:

https://www22.verizon.com/Residential/Templates/sas/sas_StoreLocator.aspx

Put your state in the drop down box on the right. Look for a store that lists Set Top Box Returns in the list of products offered (not all do). Like I said, I called the store nearest me, found out they had the 7216, and I placed the order with the person on the phone, for a box swap, specified as a pickup. Today I took the order number, and my old DVR, down there, and they just swapped it out for me. They couldn't have been nicer or more accomodating (even gave me a free Verizon tote bag to take everything home in). BTW, set up the new DVR - that HD guide looks pretty darn nice... hopefully they'll roll it out soon after the beta ends.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> wow thanks for that information, I have a 6416 receiver as my main unit in my living room, 2 of the 7216 and 2 of the 7100 receivers in 4 separate rooms, what can I upgrade those receivers to?


In terms of the latest and greatest Motorola hardware:

QIP-7232 HD DVR - this sucker has a 500 GB harddrive in it.
QIP-7100 P2 HD STB - despite the fact that the model number is the same as the 7100 you currently have, the box is totally different. It's much faster (or so I'm told), and it's black (although it doesn't have a front display, which is odd).

I had the 6416 DVR and 7100 P1 STB. I was only interested in swapping out the 6416 at this point because of release 1.9 of their s/w. As I posted elsewhere, I signed up as a beta tester for the s/w, and the 6xxx series of boxes can't handle some of the functionality of the latest version (HD guide... memory expansion), plus the 6xxx series boxes are pretty slow with 1.9. The big downside - both the 7232 and 7100 p2 can be hard to find. Your best bet - find the store nearest to you, and call them to do a swap.

One last point - if your main DVR is a Home Media DVR... that can be a pain in the neck. I was on with Verizon for the better part of an hour to get the multi-room feeds working. The tech support guy was just out of this world - he stuck with me through the entire call... never once tried to kick me off the phone... and even sympathized with that horrible game the Eagles had last night .


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

jpl said:


> In terms of the latest and greatest Motorola hardware:
> 
> QIP-7232 HD DVR - this sucker has a 500 GB harddrive in it.
> QIP-7100 P2 HD STB - despite the fact that the model number is the same as the 7100 you currently have, the box is totally different. It's much faster (or so I'm told), and it's black (although it doesn't have a front display, which is odd).
> ...


so what would you recommend for my situation then? yes the 6416 is my Home Media DVR, also only have to swap the receivers only, no remotes, power cords?


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

fireponcoal said:


> Sounds like heaven. I'm tempted. Comcast Sportsnet Philly, no ridiculous contract, no obnoxious DBS zealots, more hd, lower price.


(They have less hd and similiar/same price).. regardless, Don't let the door hit you on the way out! 

EDIT: Oh! I forgot about their On Demand Titles... bunch of 2 minute videos of stuff like how to fold a towel !rolling!rolling


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> so what would you recommend for my situation then? yes the 6416 is my Home Media DVR, also only have to swap the receivers only, no remotes, power cords?


I would probably just leave things as they are until the new s/w rolls out. If you DO want to do something pre-emptively, you may want to consider just swapping out your 6416. It'll run sluggishly under 1.9, and you won't have the HD guide or the expansion capability. Other than that, I don't see a real need to upgrade anything else. While the 7232 would be nice, until they get rolled out for real, I don't see the purpose of killing yourself to get anything new. The 7xxx series boxes run just fine under 1.9. Oh, and when they go to IP for their TV feeds, I have a feeling the 6416 won't be able to get in the new channels - the reason: those feeds will be sent in mpeg-4, which that box doesn't support. So, if you WANT to do something pre-emptively, that's what I would do - swap out the 6416 for either a 7216 or, if you can find it, the 7232.

As for what else you need to swap... I just brought in my DVR and power cord. They still gave me an extra remote and an additional HDMI cable. I know if you swap boxes on line (which I did about a year ago) they'll send you the new STB/DVR, and you send your old one back in the same box (box doubles as a return kit). In that case, they ask that you send back the remote, STB/DVR, and power cord.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

xmetalx said:


> (They have less hd and similiar/same price).. regardless, Don't let the door hit you on the way out!
> 
> EDIT: Oh! I forgot about their On Demand Titles... bunch of 2 minute videos of stuff like how to fold a towel !rolling!rolling


Less?! Dude, I get ~130 HD channels in my market. They're getting close to rolling out IP for their linear TV feeds, which will basically give them unlimited bandwidth. As for the VOD... that's just wrong. Yes, there are some of those, but I also get alot of stuff that DirecTV doesn't offer on demand - including network shows (ABC, CBS, NBC), and the premiums have a boatload (my Epix subscription alone gives me over 150 HD movies on demand... HBO/Cinemax have dozens of movies too). Not to mention that they just rearchitected their VOD, which will allow them to expand their offerings by an order of magnitude. I'm not trying to get into a spitting contest (DirecTV is a great service) - I'm also mindful that this is a DirecTV forum, but your information is off.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"sigma1914" said:


> I guess you've never been on a Fios forum. :lol:


I actually have and at least the posters are not continuously banging on about the corporate line of their respective system. It just seems from my perspective that there are much more urgent things one could be so vehemently championing. I guess small town America needs to raise a flag for something and I guess around here that something is what brand of dish happens to be on ones roof. This is better then nothing I guess. Or?

With that written I've loved my time with D* but I truly don't see them doing anything for me as a philadelphia resident. I want sportnetphiladelphia and they can't give it to me. From my perspective they don't seem to be even trying. Now everyone can attack me for something that you believe is only at the fault of comcast but I truly believe D* could do more. I know, hating comcast from posters that live in iowa or other locals is a DBS talk pastime but me being a Philadelphian it's actually an issue that effects me...I can't watch local teams and others in this country with D* can at least watch Philadelphia teams. Perhaps not csnphilly feeds as much as some but at least they can see the game without getting blacked out.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I've been a Directv customer for 8 years. I've loved it... I was a part of the friday night downloads back when we first got our HD DVR's 
Directv has treated me well too. I have 2 HR20 700's and a HR21- something...
I've paid shipping on 2 of them and that's it.
Here's the problem
I'm paying $116 a month to them, i get no Premium Channels, no Football package. You add in $65 a month to Cablevision for internet, and $60 a month to AT&T for our POTS line..that's 240 a month...
I can switch to FIOS, even getting 4 DVR's, 35MB UP/DOWN Internet, and their Digital Freedom phone service and pay 180 a month..
Once I move to a cablecard (that they already offer, i just don't have a cablecard adapter for our Mediacenter yet) I can drop two of those DVR's and drop the price down to 150 a month.
That's 1200 a year in savings... It is VERY HARD to argue with that...
sigh...how much is loyalty to a Video supplier worth??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sorahl said:


> I've been a Directv customer for 8 years. I've loved it... I was a part of the friday night downloads back when we first got our HD DVR's
> Directv has treated me well too. I have 2 HR20 700's and a HR21- something...
> I've paid shipping on 2 of them and that's it.
> Here's the problem
> ...


I'd at least change your phone and internet... VIOP is cheap.. You shouldn't pay more than 25 a month for service... (vonage is awsome)

Your Diretcv bill doesn;t add up in my head if you only have 3 dvrs and no premiums.. I must be missing something on that.

Also, If you want to test it out, make sure there is no commitment and suspend your directv for a while and test out the full fios....


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

my latest bill is below.
It's just too much money.. I mean.. IT"S ONLY TV!!! which I love to watch but not worth paying this much for...
I think I'm going to order FIOS today...
It seems like, from what i've read, that the complaints about the DVR's FiOS has have been/or will be dealt with shortly (or already have been)
01/22 02/21 CHOICE ULTIMATE Monthly 68.99 
01/22 02/21 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99 
01/22 02/21 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly 4.99 
01/22 02/21 HD Access Monthly 10.00 
01/22 02/21 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00 
01/22 02/21 DIRECTV CINEMAplus Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00 
01/22 02/21 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00 
Fees 

01/23 Leased Receiver 5.00 
01/23 Leased Receiver 5.00 
01/23 Leased Receiver 5.00 
Taxes 

Sales Tax 1.47


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

sorahl said:


> my latest bill is below.
> It's just too much money.. I mean.. IT"S ONLY TV!!! which I love to watch but not worth paying this much for...
> I think I'm going to order FIOS today...
> It seems like, from what i've read, that the complaints about the DVR's FiOS has have been/or will be dealt with shortly (or already have been)
> ...


Well, if you are willing to do Auto-pay, you can get the $10.00 HD Access fee waived.

Also, you could drop down to Choice extra or Choice if you aren't watching those extra channels. Also, if you aren't watching the channels in the HD extra pack, you could get rid of that as well.

You may be able to drop the protection pack. (I think you have to keep it 12 months from when it's added, or pay a cancellation fee.) Depending upon how handy you are and whether you are willing to pay the $20 Shipping/Handling on any receivers that would be broken and replaced.

I would also add my opinion that you should suspend for 6 months while you try out any other option. That way it is easy to come back if the other service isn't what you want.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

well i pulled the trigger
getting the Fiox extreme (??) 35/35 internet, digital voice, 1 Full House DVR, 3 STB's 158 a month for the first year, 178 after that, NO contract...
Install is next wednesday....
couple things i'm already having regrets on..
don't know which DVR i'll get... but 20 hrs is NOT going to cut it..
I don't like the channel set up, Hd and SD should be side by side, not 500 channel numbers apart 
but.. we'll see!


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i am intrigued by being able to get the subchannels that some statiosn offer (if you got OTA).
i am looking forward to ESPN 3, Universal Sports. some others.

will miss WHT (yeah it's one of those religious channesl, but they do show Daniel Boone, Lone Ranger and other awesome family programs  )


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

You should be getting Ultimate. Extreme usually comes with 25/25 while Ultimate is with 35/35.

You may get the 7232 which has the 500gb drive because I believe those are rolling out for new installs some of the time. Worst case ask before the installer comes if he can bring one. 

I didn't like the channel line-up at first but I got used to it really quickly. It also makes it much easier to see if a channel is available in HD.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i forget.  it's whatever has everything... i dind't care at all about HBO and all that. it;s the 35/35 i was interested in. I do like that if I drop down to 25/25 it saves $30... so... i have room to shrink easily...
I'll try that with the installer
do they really come out days before to do the outside wiring?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

fireponcoal said:


> Sounds like heaven. I'm tempted. Comcast Sportsnet Philly, no ridiculous contract, no obnoxious DBS zealots, more hd, lower price.


Obnoxious DBS zealots -- in a D* forum???


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

zealotry in that every corporate move direct tv makes is parroted back on these forums as if the company was paying said posters mortgage every month.. yes, from my humble perspective this is a pretty strange thing... i never see this on the fios board i read. i like D* as much as the next poster but when it comes to worshiping at the alter of their every internal move well, please.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

fireponcoal said:


> zealotry in that every corporate move direct tv makes is parroted back on these forums as if the company was paying said posters mortgage every month.. yes, from my humble perspective this is a pretty strange thing... i never see this on the fios board i read. i like D* as much as the next poster *but when it comes to worshiping at the alter of their every internal move well, please*.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

sorahl said:


> i forget.  it's whatever has everything... i dind't care at all about HBO and all that. it;s the 35/35 i was interested in. I do like that if I drop down to 25/25 it saves $30... so... i have room to shrink easily...
> I'll try that with the installer
> do they really come out days before to do the outside wiring?


They've been primarily using the 7232's on new installs. But as long as you get a 7216, you'll only have to live with 20 hours of HD recording for a few more weeks. Release 1.9 should be getting rolled out by March, and will allow for external expansion via the eSATA port (support for up to 1 TB in external storage). Since you're a new install, though, I'd say your odds are pretty good that you'll get a 7232 - but I agree with the other poster who said to make sure you ask for it when the installer gets there. BTW, the way you can tell - the older hardware is dated-looking - and it's silver. The newer hardware (e.g. the 7232) is black.

As for the outside wiring - yes, that's correct. Well, partially correct... generally. If you're an aerial install (running the fiber from a telephone pole to your house) then they'll likely run the fiber on the day of your install. If you're a ground install, they'll have someone come out a couple days ahead of time to run the fiber to the home. All installation (putting on the ONT, and running the fiber to it) happens on the day of the install. One other thing to keep in mind - if the ground is frozen, they may just run the fiber on the ground until the weather warms up - they would come out and put it into the ground at that point. And the way they run the fiber is pretty impressive. When we moved, last April, they had the fiber laid before we even moved into the house. The installer came the day after our closing, and told me that the fiber was already there. They did such a good job of it, that I couldn't see at all where they dug. After he mentioned it, and pointed it out to me, I could see a very faint line in the grass. Hopefully your installer will be as good as the ones I've had - all of mine were excellent (had fios internet at my old house installed first, followed later by TV, and then again at the new house).


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

sorahl said:


> i forget.  it's whatever has everything... i dind't care at all about HBO and all that. it;s the 35/35 i was interested in. I do like that if I drop down to 25/25 it saves $30... so... i have room to shrink easily...
> I'll try that with the installer
> do they really come out days before to do the outside wiring?


If you haven't, you should read Dave Zatz's posts on his FiOS install on his site, zatznotfunny.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------

